# Don't be limited by paper/press size - pictures of an oversized design done with jet pro soft stretch inkjet transfers



## queerrep (Jul 18, 2006)

I just read a post about a design that was too big for the poster's press, so I thought I would show an example of an XL shirt I did yesterday that required two separate pressings because 1) the design is longer than my JPSS 11x17" paper and 2) my press is only 15x15".










*Printing:*
In Illustrator, I put the group of signs on one side of the paper and the long poles (plus round "24 hrs" sign) on the other side.









*Pressing:*
After trimming both sections, I pressed the top half first and then positioned the shirt so the printed part clears the press and then pressed the bottom half.

Just thought I'd share so you can see that you don't have to be limited by paper size and press size ... you just need to have a little ingenuity. 

_ P.S. If anybody else has samples of multiple pressings, feel free to post in this thread._


----------



## COEDS (Oct 4, 2006)

*Re: Don't be limited by paper/press size*

Wow Rhonda, I had never thought of doing that. I guuess you need to think outside the box. Thanks for sharing the pics. ..... JB


----------



## Robin (Aug 28, 2006)

*Re: Don't be limited by paper/press size*

That looks great!! I havent tried this with transfers. But I have done it often with heat press vinyl and flock. I have one customer in particular who wants this graphics as big as I can make them. After his jobs, I realized I could press vinyl and flock in pieces, because they never fit on my press.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

That looks really nice Rhonda! Was it hard to line up where the two meet together?

Did you take a closeup photo of the design on the t-shirt where the two parts meet?

:tipthank:


----------



## queerrep (Jul 18, 2006)

Rodney said:


> That looks really nice Rhonda! Was it hard to line up where the two meet together?
> 
> Did you take a closeup photo of the design on the t-shirt where the two parts meet?
> 
> :tipthank:


Thanks for fixing the title and tags!

No it wasn't that hard to line up because I've done this shirt a few times and pretty much have it down to a science. SHOOT, I didn't even think about taking a close-up and I've already shipped the shirt – but you could not tell at all that it was two pieces.


----------



## queerrep (Jul 18, 2006)

I was able to zoom in on that area in the photo:









There may appear to be a thin white line between, but that's just an optical illusion because of the blue and the orange being next to each other.


----------



## CarlT (May 23, 2007)

I've been doing this a while, since I realized that "hey, I can't cut the pieces and position them, kind of like laying out copy for a newsletter or similar situation.

I print, then cut the pieces and arrange them on the shirt and press. This is due to my sub printer being only 8.5 X 11, so I print and arrange larger designs.


----------



## dragonfly0006 (Jan 23, 2008)

hey thanks so much this helps me out greatly ! 

I am so glad I am not the only one with this type of question!


----------



## deChez (Nov 10, 2007)

Nice job...you must have a good eye.


----------



## mcohen123 (Aug 10, 2006)

I had a similar problem the other day. I have a wide format printer but I never have done a wide (11" by 17") design before. Until a family friend requested it. "Great" I said to myself. Then I said "self, I don't have any 11" by 17" transfers laying around" what to do!!? This friend told me that his old printer just split the design in two on two 8.5" by 11" transfers and lined them up. "Great Self, I could possibly manage this". The whole point to my little story is that if you need to split a design on to two sheets there is a cool function in Corel photo paint that lets you do such. Just hit the print function and go to the layout tab. In that window you will find a checkbox with the phrase 'print tiled pages'. Click on that selection and a whole new world will open up. You're going to have to mess around with the settings to get it just right. It even offers to print 'tiling marks' which tells you exactly where to cut the transfer. This in turn allows oneself to line the tranfers up to a T while pressing. It saved the job. It saved the day and 'self' is smiling.


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

Thanks, Rhonda, for the post - a picture is worth a thousand words. Have written and read about pressing in pieces, but it's super nice to have the visuals to go with the idea of it. 

Marc, thanks for the printing in tiles tip. That's awesome, too.


----------



## dragonfly0006 (Jan 23, 2008)

I took all of you advice and it worked out beautifully, I will post up some of the pic's so you all can see them!


Thanks again!


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

Rhonda,

I am curious why you did the top part first? I don't have as keen an eye as you, I would have done the bottom, then use the top to cover up the bottom just a shade so i would not have to worry about a gap. Can you overlap transfers?


----------



## printchic (Apr 3, 2006)

splathead said:


> . Can you overlap transfers?


I've heard you can but haven't tried it but once and it wasn't as successful as i would have liked it to be.


----------



## queerrep (Jul 18, 2006)

splathead said:


> I am curious why you did the top part first? I don't have as keen an eye as you, I would have done the bottom, then use the top to cover up the bottom just a shade so i would not have to worry about a gap.


There was no reason I did the top part first. It would've worked just as well doing it in reverse as you described .... probably would've been easier, too.  I'll try that next time.


> Can you overlap transfers?


You can, but since they are semi-transparent the colors will merge. In other words you can tell that they overlap ... one won't just cover the other one up.


----------

